# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Why the 243 is ideal for the elderly

## jakewire

Now let get one thing straight, I am deliberately trying to start an arguement here

The 22 250 is know as a barrel burner, but not much is said of the 243.
The 243 is an over bore cartridge that has a barrel life ,maybe 1500-2000 rds, same as the 22 250.
People who buy a 243 usually expect it to last forever, it won't.
The 243 , in my opinion, should have been strangled at birth, it should have never taken off.
The only reason it did was because Remington never pushed the 6mm enough.

It's fucken hopeless, A 100 gr bullet in the real world barely makes 2800.
To make it accurate  out to 500yrds plus,you have rebarrel.
To make it accurate at 200 you have to use lighter bullets.
It doesn't do anything a decent Varmint rifle won't do and it doesn't do anything a decent Rifle will do.


I will add other things as I think about them.

----------


## Spook

They have great 'wounding' ability on deer and pig

----------


## tui_man2

> Now let get one thing straight, I am deliberately trying to start an arguement here
> 
> The 22 250 is know as a barrel burner, but not much is said of the 243.
> The 243 is an over bore cartridge that has a barrel life ,maybe 1500-2000 rds, same as the 22 250.
> People who buy a 243 usually expect it to last forever, it won't.
> The 243 , in my opinion, should have been strangled at birth, it should have never taken off.
> The only reason it did was because Remington never pushed the 6mm enough.
> 
> It's fucken hopeless, A 100 gr bullet in the real world barely makes 2800.
> ...



my 18" still gets 2900 fps with a 105gr an shoots sub moa to 1000m, was 3085fps when was 24"

i wont rebarrel 243 again but its good as any other in my opinion, i have lost few pigs with it but they where to big for it an shot placement wasnt that flash.


you have bad run? :Psmiley:

----------


## Tahr

There was a chap over at the other place shooting Tahr with one at quite long ranges, and didn't Gimp do ok with one too?

----------


## jakewire

> i wont rebarrel 243 again but its good as any other in my opinion, i have lost few pigs with it but they where to big for it an shot placement wasnt that flash.
> 
> 
> you have bad run?


Well there  you go, and you spook. 
243 sucks.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Now let get one thing straight, I am deliberately trying to start an arguement here
> 
> The 22 250 is know as a barrel burner, but not much is said of the 243.
> The 243 is an over bore cartridge that has a barrel life ,maybe 1500-2000 rds, same as the 22 250.
> People who buy a 243 usually expect it to last forever, it won't.
> The 243 , in my opinion, should have been strangled at birth, it should have never taken off.
> The only reason it did was because Remington never pushed the 6mm enough.
> 
> It's fucken hopeless, A 100 gr bullet in the real world barely makes 2800.
> ...




I concur, after using one for years & being wiser now, apparently, you are right on the money  :Wink:

----------


## jakewire

> There was a chap over at the other place shooting Tahr with one at quite long ranges, and didn't Gimp do ok with one too?


Gimp shot goats at range with the 243, not so sure about Tahr.

----------


## Spook

Plenty of deer, pig and goats have been shot "at" with 243

----------


## P38

> Plenty of deer, pig and goats have been shot "at" with 243


I've lost count of how many animals I've taken with a .243over the last 30 years, including all the animals listed above that Spook has shot *"At"*  :Wink: 

IMO the .243 is superbly accurate in the hands of a competent marksman and is well suited to hunting conditions in New Zealand.

I rate it highly.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## jakewire

> Plenty of deer, pig and goats have been shot "at" with 243


Exactly, personally I think everyone with a 243 sould be made to trade  on decent Rifle.
Greendog, I welcome your coments.

----------


## sako75

What do the letters in EBERG stand for? Something-a-rather about been a Rat Gun

----------


## P38

> Exactly, personally I think *everyone with a 243 sould be made to trade  on decent Rifle*.
> Greendog, I welcome your coments.


.243 is a calibre not a Rifle.  :Yuush:

----------


## veitnamcam

I got all excited when I saw the title of this thread! 243 its almost as bad as 7mm08 (ducking for cover :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: )

----------


## Tahr

Jakewire, you are struggling under the illusion that an increase in diameter from .243 to .264 or.30 will compensate for your piss poor shooting. It won't. You are better off shooting a 243 well than something larger, poorly. :Grin:

----------


## jakewire

Thats the best damn comment I've had so far. But,It still doesn't mean the 243 isn't shite.

----------


## Tahr

Would this convince you then...

----------


## Proudkiwi

I like these sorts of threads. They're fun  :Have A Nice Day: 

I had one in AI, I probably wouldn't do it again.......probably.

----------


## gimp

I refuse to accept calibre opinions from a man who cannot spell "absolutely" and owns a .308.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I refuse to accept calibre opinions from a man who cannot spell "absolutely" and owns a .308.


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  that's me!

----------


## tui_man2

if 243 is a bad cal wipe of all 6mm. mines dropped god knows how many pigs, deer, goats, tahr an cham but i have lost 5 thats it.

some take 2 but everyone gets that from time to time.

do the numbers my 243 with 105gr over takes a 270 with a 130 at 650m with hitting power.............................................  ......... an 270s ar shit.............

----------


## Shootm

I have tried a 243 years ago, shot 6 deer with it but would never go there again. 
Each to there own.....

----------


## jakewire

> .243 is a calibre not a Rifle.


Bugger

----------


## jakewire

> I refuse to accept calibre opinions from a man who cannot spell "absolutely" and owns a .308.


Fuck off.

----------


## jakewire

See, unlike Ernest, I am not gifted with the gift of the gab

----------


## sneeze

> Now let get one thing straight, I am deliberately trying to start an arguement here
> 
> The 22 250 is know as a barrel burner, but not much is said of the 243.
> The 243 is an over bore cartridge that has a barrel life ,maybe 1500-2000 rds, same as the 22 250.Well at least you've got one thing right
> People who buy a 243 usually expect it to last forever, it won't.Huh? Who exactyly?
> The 243 , in my opinion, should have been strangled at birth, it should have never taken off.
> The only reason it did was because Remington never pushed the 6mm enough.Wrong it was remingtons failure to use a fast enough twist in there rifles to stablize a 100 gr bullet
> 
> It's fucken hopeless, A 100 gr bullet in the real world barely makes 2800.wrong
> ...


You've actually thought about the above statements? Really?

----------


## jakewire

Sneeze , read the first line.
Nah... 
Not at all
I was simply looking for a reaction such as yours.

happy now.

----------


## sneeze

So your what  16 years old  or just really bored then? :Grin:

----------


## jakewire

bored , sneeze, possibly older than you.

----------


## Tahr

Oh well, looks like its all over. I got to post a Tahr pic anyway. What's tonights topic going to be Jakewire?

----------


## P38

I owned a Brno ZKK 601 in .243 for a decade or so.

Sold it in the mid 90's during a moment of insanity. This would be the only Rifle I have ever regretted parting with.  :Oh Noes: 

I used this rifle exclusivley for Goats and Deer and it never failed to do what I asked of it.

Looking back through my reloading records I came across a pet load for this Rifle.

AR2209/ Hornady 87gr SPBT/ 2900fps MV...... 

This load in this Rifle would knock a gnats knackers off while on the wing at 200m all day long with a huffing & puffing shakey old blind bugger yanking on the trigger while standing on slippery uneven ground facing into needle piercing driving rain with a howling cross wind buffeting the shit out of everything. 

Thats why the mighty .243 Is Today, Has Always Been and Will Remain Forever *"The Go To Calibre"* when a man wants a job done in this world today. 

You'll eventually learn and grow to accept this reality as you go through life Jake.   :Wink:

----------


## Pointer

I believe every gun cabinet needs a .243...

But you will never hear me tell anyone it is the versatile calibre people make it out to be.

I hunted a lot of sambar a few years back living in the Horowhenua, and I mean a lot. Private land, a couple of deer a week at times for three years in the name of management etc. The 6mms simply weren't enough gun on the bigger stags, some of the hind quarters were going 60kg a side to give you an idea of the size. The magnums calibres werent neccesary, I shot a lot with the 308/30-06 calibres, but the magnums really stopped them quicker. Nothing has the will to live more than a wounded sambar stag, you would be shocked how far they can run. you simply need to put a bigger lump of lead in them at high pace to anchor them to the dirt (or sand, as it happened to be). When hunting sambar in Victoria I found this echos the Aussie sambar hunters findings also.

The majority of my hunting these days here on the East Coast is bush hunting, some river flats work and shooting slips, rarely a shot over 200m. My .243 does the majority of this, and on a comparatively softer animal like a red, I havent had an issue. The beauty of such a flat shooter within the ranges I speak of is head and neck shots arent an issue, and recoil dictates spotting the shot through a low power scope even on a lightweight kimber isn't an issue. This makes makes a follow up shot on a second animal or a wounded one easy.

To summarise, and to state the obvious, the .243 is absolutely fine within is limitatons, dictated by the game animal and the distance they are taken. Pretty much, drum roll please, like any other calibre. Horses for courses.

----------


## sneeze

> bored , sneeze, possibly older than you.


Thats a shame,might have made a little more sence if you'd been a teenager.

----------


## jakewire

Objective achieveed
thought the place needed livened up a bit
Cheers Yo all that took part.

----------


## Philipo

> Objective achieveed
> thought the place needed livened up a bit
> Cheers Yo all that took part.


Blahahaha fuck Owen don't give in to quickly, even though a couple of guys like Pointer make a valid argument I reckon all you need is a couple more Jammie's to fire you up 
plus I only just got to the party & you're closing the door  :Psmiley: 

My first proper deer / center fire rifle was a 243, I thought it would be a "do everything" gun & to a certain existent it was ( 243 is a great stinky cal )  but I always felt under gunned for reds & flicked it for what I thought I should have got in the first place a 308  :Cool:  

PS- But I don't know shit as I'm a crap hunter  :ORLY:

----------


## Wirehunt

Good for fuck all apart from rabbits in shit, and even then the .223 is much cheaper to run.  :Wink: 

That 601 someone had earlier was perfect...........................to convert to a .260.....

----------


## Timmay

> I refuse to accept calibre opinions from a man who cannot spell "absolutely" and owns a *.308*.


 :ORLY:   ahhh good time's Gimp, I remember all those threads - such a good laugh.

After making the move to a 6.5x55 I honestly rate them higher, less "Smash" damage then my old '08 but more penetration, which is a good thing (plus the generic benefits of lower recoil and drop)

----------


## doinit

> Good for fuck all apart from rabbits in shit, and even then the .223 is much cheaper to run. 
> 
> That 601 someone had earlier was perfect...........................to convert to a .260.....


.260's  are good are they not?

----------


## Norway

> I've lost count of how many animals I've taken with a .243over the last 30 years, including all the animals listed above that Spook has shot *"At"* 
> 
> IMO the .243 is superbly accurate in the hands of a competent marksman and is well suited to hunting conditions in New Zealand.


I once read about the 243 that "...only gunwriters have trouble killing deer with a 243..."

I had a original Sako Forester 243. Superbly accurate with a few bullets, dropped most of my deer on the spot.
It was however a little sensitive to windcalls for the very long shots and 6mm bullets are 2-3x the price of 6,5mm here.

243 is a very good cartridge, but if you're going to kill deer and want little recoil you might as well get a 6,5 and shoot 120-130gr bullets. On the average a much better bloodtrail when the deer walks.

----------


## sneeze

> Sneeze , read the first line.
> Nah... 
> Not at all
> I was simply looking for a reaction such as yours.
> 
> happy now.


Yes I read the first line. You were deliberately trying to start an argument. I was diiberately trying to assist you. Now you could have countered my post with...."that's not an argument it's just a series of contradictory statments" but you chose to end the argument before it really began, so I thought to further assist you  a segue into the validity of the thread might give you futher satisfaction. Can I suggest that possibly it wasn't an argument you were trying to start but a light hearted repartee? If so I shall take a mental note for the future.
 Na Fuck it Ill probly just stir again.

----------


## Pointer

> I once read about the 243 that "...only gunwriters have trouble killing deer with a 243..."


That about sums up most of the people you meet on NZ hunting forums...

As the locals say, 'too much hui, not enough doo-ey'

----------


## crnkin

> I've lost count of how many animals I've taken with a .243over the last 30 years, including all the animals listed above that Spook has shot *"At"* 
> 
> IMO the .243 is superbly accurate in the hands of a competent marksman


HAHAHAHAHAHA

It may say nzhuntingandshooting but its all fishnhunt underneath  :Have A Nice Day: 

Chris

----------


## Philipo

> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> It may say nzhuntingandshooting but its all fishnhunt underneath 
> 
> Chris


Some may think that, But they are mistaken 

*NZHS* is a completely new beast & over the next few months Kiwi hunting & shooting enthuses will see why this is New Zealand's premier outdoor forum   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wirehunt

> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> It may say nzhuntingandshooting but its all fishnhunt underneath 
> 
> Chris


Like fuck.   That would see me out the door real fast!

----------


## Tui4Me

> Plenty of deer, pig and goats have been shot "at" with 243


Agreed, has a place for shooting smaller animals, but on larger deer not much of a margin for error if you get it slightly wrong like we all do at times.

Personally I like the better odds of putting meat in the fridge using a cartridge that has MAG stamped on the bottom  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hillclima

> I owned a Brno ZKK 601 in .243 for a decade or so.
> 
> Sold it in the mid 90's during a moment of insanity. This would be the only Rifle I have ever regretted parting with. 
> 
> I used this rifle exclusivley for Goats and Deer and it never failed to do what I asked of it.
> 
> Looking back through my reloading records I came across a pet load for this Rifle.
> 
> AR2209/ Hornady 87gr SPBT/ 2900fps MV...... 
> ...


Where did you sell your 601?? I have one that I brought in the mid 90's in Napier, it was my first gun and I still have it, shot deer, pigs, thar, chamois with it

----------


## mudgripz

Used a .243 for years for both hunting and range competition work and it was very good for both. If you shoot accurately with this round the animals certainly do fall over. 

IMHO its the 'shooting accurately' bit that usually gives more trouble than the bore size ....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> Where did you sell your 601?? I have one that I brought in the mid 90's in Napier, it was my first gun and I still have it, shot deer, pigs, thar, chamois with it


Hillclima

Sold it to a mate who lives near Waverly, I believe she still has it too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> It may say nzhuntingandshooting but its all fishnhunt underneath 
> 
> Chris


Whats your point Chris!   :Wut: 

Pete

----------


## Chief

iInteresting thread.  I've got a .243 as my only centrefire cal, and everything I shot with Corelokts keeled over pretty fast with massive internal damage.  Everyone is entitled to their opinions; the world would be a boring place if we all shot with a Tikka 7-08!  I love my .243 and wouldn't consider changing it, even if others reckon it's shit  :Have A Nice Day:   Tuiman, Baldbob and a heap of other peoples experiences with the EBRG are a pretty good indication of what the calibre is capable of.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

.243 Winchester is a wonderful little cartridge. Probably the fastest quickest kills on red deer I ever had with that or the .25/06. Anyone who doubts its killing ability either can't shoot at all or suffers from some kind of mental defect. (This is not a guess; simply a statement of fact.) 
I have some brass for one and will get another one one day. Only thing wrong with the last one I had was that it was a TIkka T3. (And boy do _they_ suck. )

----------


## redbang

I love my Tikka(s)

----------


## crnkin

There is no practical difference between any 08 cased round on reds. There is no such thing as inherent accuracy for hunting rifles, hence any calibre is superbly accurate in the hands of a competent marksman.

I love the .243 but more people hate 7mm08 so I bought one.

Chris

----------


## Wirehunt

Your full of it Highway   :Grin:

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Just the truth, mon ami.

CRKN, as for all '08 based cartridges having no practical difference...the .243 perfroms differently on deer than the .308, and the .260 again is different. If you mean they will all kill deer, then, well, yeah. As for all cartridges being supurbly acurate in the hands of a marksman....well, you will have to define spurb accuracy and then we can think about how small bore cartridges are statistically more accruate than larger bores and so forth and so on.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Just the truth, mon ami.
> 
> CRKN, as for all '08 based cartridges having no practical difference...the .243 perfroms differently on deer than the .308, and the .260 again is different. If you mean they will all kill deer, then, well, yeah. As for all cartridges being supurbly acurate in the hands of a marksman....well, you will have to define spurb accuracy and then we can think about how small bore cartridges are statistically more accruate than larger bores and so forth and so on.


I don't even know where to start....
All I can say is it's horses for courses. 
Different bullet weights & construction make a massive difference to performance.

----------


## P38

> .243 Winchester is a wonderful little cartridge. Probably the fastest quickest kills on red deer I ever had with that or the .25/06. Anyone who doubts its killing ability either can't shoot at all or suffers from some kind of mental defect. (This is not a guess; simply a statement of fact.) 
> I have some brass for one and will get another one one day. Only thing wrong with the last one I had was that it was a TIkka T3. (And boy do _they_ suck. )


Carlsen Highway

Welcome to the New forum.  :Thumbsup: 

What took you so long getting here?

----------


## MEB

The only person I will even listen to about 'this calibre is shit/useless/whatever' is when they stand in front of one at 5m and let someone shoot them with it. If you think a calibre is 'useless' then stand in front of one and get shot by it. Otherwise it isn't 'useless'. It may not be as awesome as you are - lets face it who is?. The one thing I find shit is people 'bagging' a calibre because they deem it 'shit or useless'. If it's useless it has NO use, none. Therefore stand in front of the fucking thing and say it's useless after you've been shot with it.
I'm sick of the best calibre, what calibre is best bunch of fucking bollocks and I've only been hunting a few years. How you lot can harp on about it day in and day out defies belief. Either shut up about how useless a calibre is or prove how 'useless' it is by being shot with it.

----------


## Brennos

I have a 7mm 08 apparently its a yuppie calibre, so I bought a .223 too  :Grin:

----------


## gimp

> The only person I will even listen to about 'this calibre is shit/useless/whatever' is when they stand in front of one at 5m and let someone shoot them with it. If you think a calibre is 'useless' then stand in front of one and get shot by it. Otherwise it isn't 'useless'. It may not be as awesome as you are - lets face it who is?. The one thing I find shit is people 'bagging' a calibre because they deem it 'shit or useless'. If it's useless it has NO use, none. Therefore stand in front of the fucking thing and say it's useless after you've been shot with it.
> I'm sick of the best calibre, what calibre is best bunch of fucking bollocks and I've only been hunting a few years. How you lot can harp on about it day in and day out defies belief. Either shut up about how useless a calibre is or prove how 'useless' it is by being shot with it.



So... you deny that there are valid reasons to select one calibre over another?

----------


## gimp

> So... you deny that there are valid reasons to select one calibre over another?



Also, for my stance on "calibre arguments", please see my first post in this thread. It's done to death and I've got my own opinions (which are correct).

----------


## MEB

> So... you deny that there are valid reasons to select one calibre over another?


No Gimp, not at all. Exactly the opposite. Whatever calibre you choose for yourself is up to you. But to say a calibre is uselss indicates that you think it has no use. If your that convinced it has no use then be shot with one. Otherwise it has a use and by definition cannot be described as 'useless'.

...and of course your opinion is correct - It's your opinion. Same as mine is correct. You can disagree about my opinions or whoever's but you cannot say that they are wrong - they are an opinion.

----------


## gimp

I don't think that being shot with a certain calibre is very useful to me.

----------


## gimp

> I don't think that being shot with a certain calibre is very useful to me.



This actually applies to all calibres.

----------


## MEB

Which is why I find your input valid and interesting. As it's your opinion based on your experiences. If I disagree it doesn't mean I am wrong it simply means that my opinion, which is probably based on many different idea's than your own, just differs.

----------


## MEB

> This actually applies to all calibres.


I don't think being shot with anything would be particularly 'usefull'

----------


## gimp

Does that mean you won't shoot me?

----------


## MEB

Why is a calibre 'useless'? I don't think there are many that are useless. There are a lot that can be bettered by a different calibre perhaps. Like most cars are bettered by a different(more expensive) car. A 3 wheeled Robin Reliant will get you where you want to go, albeit rather scarily. Has a steering wheel, one less wheel than normal, is cheap to run and insure. But you wouldn't enter F1 with one. You can't say that the car is useless but you can say it could be massively improved upon. 
If someone handed me a .243 and said shoot that deer there 50m away. I wouldn't say - no that is a useless calibre I would just shoot the bloody thing. if I didn't miss that is. But If someone handed me a .22lr and a rangefinder and said shoot that Elk at 950 yards then I would say a .22lr is useless for that.

----------


## MEB

> Does that mean you won't shoot me?


Just run off to past 100m and I'd miss  :Have A Nice Day: 

And besides - your far too 'usefull' to shoot  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

Awww crap nothing says "you are wrong" more than a bunch of miscreant sycophants agreeing with you.I withdraw my previous comments and my monty python quote.Jakewire you are right  I am wrong.The .243 is an Absolutley worthless Caliber.For my penance I will keep shooting this absolutley worthless caliber for the forseeable future and here by refer to it only as "the Awk".

----------


## veitnamcam

> I don't even know where to start....
> All I can say is it's horses for courses. 
> *Different bullet weights & construction make a massive difference to performance.*


Nailed it Greg

Virtually every "deer" caliber is an excelent killer *IF* the right pill is selected for the *IMPACT* velocity at intended *RANGES* and it put in the intended place.

However I think most of his arguement hinged on barrel life.Witch for the average hunter is well more than acceptable.

Excuse spelling something has happened to my sqiggely red lines :Grin:

----------


## MEB

Barrel life? Every barrel on the planet would last longer than my life for me. I shot 20 rounds a year on average with my centrefire - prolly why my shooting isn't consistent. I'd shoot more if I could afford more. For me barrel life is not an issue at all.

----------


## Steve338

> Awww crap nothing says "you are wrong" more than a bunch of miscreant sycophants agreeing with you.I withdraw my previous comments and my monty python quote.Jakewire you are right  I am wrong.The .243 is an Absolutley worthless Caliber.For my penance I will keep shooting this absolutley worthless caliber for the forseeable future and here by refer to it only as "the Awk".


You should really be punished properly, I sentence you to owning a .243 Ackley Improved

----------


## Tone

Hmmmm Karma
It just happens that at this point in time we have 243 members!!

----------


## sneeze

> You should really be punished properly, I sentence you to owning a .243 Ackley Improved


Then let it be so and it shall be known as Awk I 

So does improving something that is abolutley useless just make it more useless?

----------


## sneeze

> Hmmmm Karma
> It just happens that at this point in time we have 243 members!!


So 243 absolutley useless members?

----------


## Josh

People have many reasons for choosing a calibre other than "technical excellence". If/when I get into deer stalking, I'll probably get a 308, because my primary deciding factor is cheap factory ammo.

I know that there are many calibres that are technically better, but if I can point a 308 at a deer and it dies, then I don't see the problem.

Also, this thread is funny. I love your work, Jakewire  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

> if I can point a 308 at a deer and it dies



Big "if", homie.


Also, what do you care about cheap factory ammo? Don't you have some reloading gear lying around? And you know that I have.

----------


## Tone

> Don't you have some reloading gear lying around? And you know that I have.


You want to get rid of some *Gimp*?

----------


## gimp

> You want to get rid of some *Gimp*?



What are you looking for? I've gotten rid of most of my duplicate stuff (giving a press to forum member "moonhunt") but I'll see what I've got

----------


## Tone

Have posted in the buy,sell and swap.
I need a press, dies, trimmer, primer pocket cleaner for 243 reloads. I have nothing

----------


## Sidney

Like any neither-nor the 243 is useless.... it doesn't do anything the best...
Its not the best for big game, LR varminting, Short Range varminting, medium game.... there are always better options....

But it is the best at being able to do a bit of everything OK...

Not too overgunned for varminting, not excessively undergunned for big game....

So I would have to conclude that the 243 is the most useless, versatile option for those with multiple uses and the desire for a smaller number of specialised rifles in the cupboard.  Which of course makes it entirely useless...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

Ah,  but a much better option to do the lot PLUS longrange tin tapping would be the 6.5X55.   It shits all over the 243 as an all rounder and spits it out the back.

----------


## P38

> People have many reasons for choosing a calibre other than "technical excellence". If/when I get into deer stalking, I'll probably get a 308, because my primary deciding factor is cheap factory ammo.
> 
> *I know that there are many calibres that are technically better*, but if I can point a 308 at a deer and it dies, then I don't see the problem.
> 
> Also, this thread is funny. I love your work, Jakewire


Hahahahaha

Name one!  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Wirehunt

Pretty well anything with a 6.5 up front.....

----------


## jakewire

> Yes I read the first line. You were deliberately trying to start an argument. I was diiberately trying to assist you. Now you could have countered my post with...."that's not an argument it's just a series of contradictory statments" but you chose to end the argument before it really began, so I thought to further assist you  a segue into the validity of the thread might give you futher satisfaction. Can I suggest that possibly it wasn't an argument you were trying to start but a light hearted repartee? If so I shall take a mental note for the future.
>  Na Fuck it Ill probly just stir again.


Cheers sneeze.
But I was honestly trying to start a full blown arguement  :Grin: 
Nah I wasn't

 But beware.
I have a Wirehair siting beside me that has had his nuts cut out today.
I liken him to  the 243 really,tough as old boots before he fires.
Not much use when he does though.

----------


## Wildman

> Cheers sneeze.
> But I was honestly trying to start a full blown arguement 
> Nah I wasn't
> 
>  But beware.
> I have a Wirehair siting beside me that has had his nuts cut out today.
> I liken him to  the 243 really,tough as old boots before he fires.
> Not much use when he does though.


Poor old Jake

----------


## sneeze

> Cheers sneeze.
> But I was honestly trying to start a full blown arguement 
> Nah I wasn't
> 
>  But beware.
> I have a Wirehair siting beside me that has had his nuts cut out today.
> I liken him to  the 243 really,tough as old boots before he fires.
> Not much use when he does though.


 :Grin:  :Grin: 
The one at the back I call 308.Kicks more than it should,bites now and then, is popular with the kids but its good for fuck all

----------


## NRT

Mate got shot through the upper arm shoulder area fragments took out 1 lung as well,and survived thank god it was 243 if it was 308 he would be "Push the little daisys and make em come up"

----------


## Tone

> Mate got shot through the upper arm shoulder area fragments took out 1 lung as well,and survived thank god it was 243 if it was 308 he would be "Push the little daisys and make em come up"


Fark, how did that happen?

----------


## Philipo

> Mate got shot through the upper arm shoulder area fragments took out 1 lung as well,and survived thank god it was 243 if it was 308 he would be "Push the little daisys and make em come up"




Shit yeah that sounds narsty, What's the story ?

----------


## NRT

He was hunting up near central north island early nineties with a mate together they spotted a big red in velvet,sounded like a monster the old buck fever must have kicked in they split up.Mate thought he was it and shot him,under 80 metres luckly they were both fit as his mate ran out and chopper came and got him think 8 hours later flew him to Palmerston North hospital.He said the whole time he lay in litres of blood he was freaking out a pig would smell it and come and get him .Myself would be thinking i would bleed to death,most people would have he was in training to run his first marathon,being that fit saved his life.He is a busy family man now but still gets out for a deer and duck.

----------


## lloydcj

Too much , now that's down to earth and yeah there is a lot of that `useless` talk these days , over the 40 years hunting with a few rifles and calibres , cant say I have owned anything useless and if I didn't get a clean kill it was fault of my own

----------


## 308

Ain't that the fucking truth





> Too much , now that's down to earth and yeah there is a lot of that `useless` talk these days , over the 40 years hunting with a few rifles and calibres , cant say I have owned anything useless and if I didn't get a clean kill it was fault of my own

----------


## 260rem

> I got all excited when I saw the title of this thread! 243 its almost as bad as 7mm08 (ducking for cover)


Just to change the subject slightly I had a 7mm08 when they started coming into the country it lasted about 3 weeks and I traded it in on another 270 they are S--T imo

----------


## CreepingDeath

> Just to change the subject slightly I had a 7mm08 when they started coming into the country it lasted about 3 weeks and I traded it in on another 270 they are S--T imo


Haha . A good tradey never blames his tools

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 260rem

> And your name is .260rem.....…


The sako 270 was my go to rifle for many years but a back injury a couple of years ago made me change to a lighter rifle with little recoil I now use a 260
As for the 7mm08 statement about a workman blameing his tools it was a Remington

----------


## samba

This thread cracks me up good job.  Well i have a 243 i love it takes down samba a bit more shot placement and care needed but end result is the same frezzer full im happy with it

----------


## CreepingDeath

I like 243s first ever gun i shot past 200with smoked goats at 400 no worries. Biggest pig i ever shot was with a 223 and it died on the spot. Caliber debates are funny and like tits with no nipples.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CreepingDeath

Yea i get it. Was just havin my 2c . You know me if theres something pointless going on i have to be invovled

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Hilux

The 243 i have has been around longer then i can remember,.... Heavy and a semi,...but it would be the most accurate gun i have ever shot with, i havent had a problem with it dropping animals,...thats unless i suppose you like shooting things in the arse!!!!
Well placed shots can drop most animals,.....

----------


## TeRei

> Now let get one thing straight, I am deliberately trying to start an arguement here
> 
> The 22 250 is know as a barrel burner, but not much is said of the 243.
> The 243 is an over bore cartridge that has a barrel life ,maybe 1500-2000 rds, same as the 22 250.
> People who buy a 243 usually expect it to last forever, it won't.
> The 243 , in my opinion, should have been strangled at birth, it should have never taken off.
> The only reason it did was because Remington never pushed the 6mm enough.
> 
> It's fucken hopeless, A 100 gr bullet in the real world barely makes 2800.
> ...


Suggest you step away from 100gr and try 85gr or 87gr. Bet you if you try 85gr Barnes you will never have anything other than very dead deer.

----------


## lloydcj

1500-2000 sounds good , my new 243 has fired 12 rounds to sight in and if I do the maths in reverse and finish hunting at 74 years then I can shoot 100 bullets a year for the next 20 years, do the numbers decline with hornady superformance ?

----------


## gimp

I like how, despite it being noted repeatedly that this is a blatant half-assed troll thread from 2011, people continue to respond to it seriously

----------


## veitnamcam

Its the perfect thread then .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tiroatedson

Im not losing any sleep over this thread cos it falls in between  anything else I use  and its only a .243......

----------


## Croc-Hunter

"Res Non Verbus" and it goes like this:- I've used .243 calibre Hunting Rifles for over 40 years and shot deer from one metre to 300 metres mostly from standing shots. I have a witness to my two 300 metre+ standing shots and they were through the heart and the animals dropped on the spot. I was using 100gn CHEAP Factory Ammo. In fact Factory Ammo is all I ever use. I have rarely missed and only lost a couple animals in that time. Back in the day I used a 2-7 variable Leupold scope on a Sako AII. It was not a lightweight set-up and was an excellent, dependable and accurate platform. Plus a good walking stick.
I have owned many other fine calibres like the .308, 7mm08, .270, 3006, 8x57, but the little .243 has never let me down.
I have just set up a Sako A7 with a Leica 2.5-10x42 scope, let's see what it can do. :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> In fact Factory Ammo is all I ever use.


Ditto

----------


## veitnamcam

Lol who changed the thread title?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Brennos

haha, nice work admins

----------


## Croc-Hunter

> Factory ammo. Pay more, get less.


Well I have a "Prosperity Consciousness" and I can afford to buy Factory Ammo. there is nothing wrong with it. 
How much did you spend on your reloading gear?
If you shot 20 deer a year with one shot kills, that equates to only one packet of ammo? Even if you pay $40 a packet that's only $2 an animal.
How much do you spend on your other habits and not question the economics of the exercise.

----------


## BRADS

@Toby you'll love this thread.

----------


## keneff

Well said, Tahr. Jakewire, you titled your thread " why the 243 is ideal for the elderly"< then never gave us a clue why you think this is so. And it's bullshit anyway.  I"ve  just turned 65 and Know I don't have nearly what I had even 20 years ago, but next week I'll be picking up my new x bolt in 7mmrm. I'm not even a little bit interested in a .243. That calibre is probably even more relevant to a latte drinker than 7mm08. I drink double shot long black and recoil holds no fears. and I"m already half-deaf from yeaars of driving American trucks, so I also piss on muzzle blast. So although I don't much appreciate your patronizing attitude, I probably agree with you in principle. . 243 is puny and underpowere for what folks expect of it. but maybe okay for smaller or not-so strong shooters. But not for this elderly fart. No argument from me, but fark you very much.

----------


## gimp

> Well said, Tahr. Jakewire, you titled your thread " why the 243 is ideal for the elderly"< then never gave us a clue why you think this is so. And it's bullshit anyway.  I"ve  just turned 65 and Know I don't have nearly what I had even 20 years ago, but next week I'll be picking up my new x bolt in 7mmrm. I'm not even a little bit interested in a .243. That calibre is probably even more relevant to a latte drinker than 7mm08. I drink double shot long black and recoil holds no fears. and I"m already half-deaf from yeaars of driving American trucks, so I also piss on muzzle blast. So although I don't much appreciate your patronizing attitude, I probably agree with you in principle. . 243 is puny and underpowere for what folks expect of it. but maybe okay for smaller or not-so strong shooters. But not for this elderly fart. No argument from me, but fark you very much.


1: it's a troll thread
2: it's a troll thread from circa 5 years ago
3: lol

----------


## Pengy

> Well said, Tahr. Jakewire, you titled your thread " why the 243 is ideal for the elderly"< then never gave us a clue why you think this is so. And it's bullshit anyway.  I"ve  just turned 65 and Know I don't have nearly what I had even 20 years ago, but next week I'll be picking up my new x bolt in 7mmrm. I'm not even a little bit interested in a .243. That calibre is probably even more relevant to a latte drinker than 7mm08. I drink double shot long black and recoil holds no fears. and I"m already half-deaf from yeaars of driving American trucks, so I also piss on muzzle blast. So although I don't much appreciate your patronizing attitude, I probably agree with you in principle. . 243 is puny and underpowere for what folks expect of it. but maybe okay for smaller or not-so strong shooters. But not for this elderly fart. No argument from me, but fark you very much.



hahahahahahahaa

----------


## jakewire

jesus I wish people would stop bringing this back up
it was a joke FFS

----------


## Shearer

First time I have seen the thread.
You're right though. The 243 is a joke and should never be mentioned again.

----------


## kiwi39

If we could find a way to harness the power generated by these discussions we may not need fusion power to save the planet.

----------


## jakewire

Ok, so recently I have had some thoughts about acquiring a 243 .
 sometime in the summer the flies around here get a bit annoying.

----------


## Brian

Wasn't the 243 invented for the pope to shoot the pigeons that were shitting on his car.
I've heard it called the pope gun.

----------


## timattalon

> Factory ammo. Pay more, get less.
> Well I have a "Prosperity Consciousness" and I can afford to buy Factory Ammo. there is nothing wrong with it.
> How much did you spend on your reloading gear?
> If you shot 20 deer a year with one shot kills, that equates to only one packet of ammo? Even if you pay $40 a packet that's only $2 an animal.
> How much do you spend on your other habits and not question the economics of the exercise.






> Its not the cost so much. Its what you get for what you pay. I can put together a tailored hand load with all premium components, for the same price or less as the cheapest stuff in any caliber. And because its cheap I can afford to practice. I fired more than 20 rounds last week.


Put this another way. Factory ammo has its place as does reloading. The difference is similar to economy of scale. Think of fuel and cars. If you need a car to fit just enough groceries for two people from the local pak n save once a week 5km up the road then a Nana car will use very little gas and be your cheapest option. If you are getting groceries for 24 people twice a week from the same place then the small car wont cut it. A much bigger car that will carry that much will use more gas per trip at the same frequency but doing that trip 12 times in the small car will use more gas again to do the same task. 

If you shoot 20 rounds a year and the ammo is accurate then factory ammo will probably be the best option and value for money. (Think $60 per year  for superformance or $40 per year for highland etc) 
If you shoot 200 or 2000 rounds a year then the additional layout in funds to buy the loading gear will be saved very quickly by the reduced cost per round. Reloading is not "cheaper" but it is more economical. 

(Definition of cheaper is "costs less" definition of economical is "costs less per item..." )

----------


## BRADS

Long live the mighty 243!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

The mighty 243 is awesome :Thumbsup:  The reals man rifle ...that is all :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

With 87 gr Hornady soft points the 243 is a great wallaby gun/caliber inside 1-300 yrds
It is also good at

----------


## deer243

With 100gr Fed Powershoks the 243 is a great deer/stag/boar /chamois calibre 0-300m :Have A Nice Day: .  Plus its also good on rats, rabbits, hares, goats..the pure go to rifle that rules over all the others :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Long live the mighty 243!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can support the .243 but not the King of beers.  Go figure.

----------


## BRADS

> You can support the .243 but not the King of beers.  Go figure.


I support it mate, I'm sure I brought you a box last time we where in wairoa.
I'd just rather shoot my foot off than have to drink it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I support it mate, I'm sure I brought you a box last time we where in wairoa.
> I'd just rather shoot my foot off than have to drink it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually that is very true Brads.  Please accept this abject public apology.  I will reciprocate in kind when I am next down your way.  Especially seeing as how either your compass does not point North or you have a phobia that prevents you from crossing the New Plymouth, Turangi, Wairoa line.

----------


## Maca49

> jesus I wish people would stop bringing this back up
> it was a joke FFS


Some jokes just keep biting you I the arse! As some should! Now being an older gentleman I can remember when the 243 was released to the NZ market as "finally a calibre that is perfect for NZ game",the push on this calibre was hotly debated back then, so it now continues, hanging off your bum.
I think the word "elderly" was not a brilliant choice.
Hahahahaha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ONYVA

fuck i am doomed,i drink waikato and shoot a 243.

----------


## wsm junkie

> fuck i am doomed,i drink waikato and shoot a 243.


Sorry to hear that mate - best of luck for the future :Psmiley:

----------


## 300CALMAN

Well done  @jakewire 5 years and this thread is still going strong.

----------


## gimp

> jesus I wish people would stop bringing this back up
> it was a joke FFS


yes

----------


## BRADS

Long live the mighty 243!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

The mighty 243 is awesome :Thumbsup:  The reals man rifle ...that is all :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

With 87 gr Hornady soft points the 243 is a great wallaby gun/caliber inside 1-300 yrds
It is also good at

----------


## deer243

With 100gr Fed Powershoks the 243 is a great deer/stag/boar /chamois calibre 0-300m :Have A Nice Day: .  Plus its also good on rats, rabbits, hares, goats..the pure go to rifle that rules over all the others :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Long live the mighty 243!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can support the .243 but not the King of beers.  Go figure.

----------


## BRADS

> You can support the .243 but not the King of beers.  Go figure.


I support it mate, I'm sure I brought you a box last time we where in wairoa.
I'd just rather shoot my foot off than have to drink it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I support it mate, I'm sure I brought you a box last time we where in wairoa.
> I'd just rather shoot my foot off than have to drink it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually that is very true Brads.  Please accept this abject public apology.  I will reciprocate in kind when I am next down your way.  Especially seeing as how either your compass does not point North or you have a phobia that prevents you from crossing the New Plymouth, Turangi, Wairoa line.

----------


## Maca49

> jesus I wish people would stop bringing this back up
> it was a joke FFS


Some jokes just keep biting you I the arse! As some should! Now being an older gentleman I can remember when the 243 was released to the NZ market as "finally a calibre that is perfect for NZ game",the push on this calibre was hotly debated back then, so it now continues, hanging off your bum.
I think the word "elderly" was not a brilliant choice.
Hahahahaha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ONYVA

fuck i am doomed,i drink waikato and shoot a 243.

----------


## wsm junkie

> fuck i am doomed,i drink waikato and shoot a 243.


Sorry to hear that mate - best of luck for the future :Psmiley:

----------


## 300CALMAN

Well done  @jakewire 5 years and this thread is still going strong.

----------


## gimp

> jesus I wish people would stop bringing this back up
> it was a joke FFS


yes

----------

